
Elections from a different perspective: “ yielded perfectly ordinary results” - gamechangr
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/if-the-midterms-were-a-referendum-trump-won/2018/11/09/a39cc5fe-e44f-11e8-ab2c-b31dcd53ca6b_story.html
======
gamechangr
>Given the extraordinary context leading into the 2018 midterms, it may seem
inconceivable that they yielded perfectly ordinary results

Very interesting thought. Agree?

